# Water tank



## 101020 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi

I have just bought a chausson motorhome. Its water tank has a over flow pipe coming out the side half way up. So I can only fill the tank half way and then once i've driven about a bit I am left with a third of a tank.

I am thinking of fitting a longer over flow pipe and instead of it leaving the tank and going straight down that it goes up a bit before bending and going down. That way I should get the tank three quaters full. 

Has anyone got any experience of a similar situation? 

I'm very new to motorhomes so any advice is appreciated.

John


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

*WATER TANK*

DONT BET ON ANYONE TALKING TO YOU . IM LONELY NOBODY EXCEPT LINDA REPLIED AND SHES ONLY AFTER MY MONEY


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: WATER TANK*



BIGFRANK said:


> Cheeky beggar! :roll:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

sailrepair said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just bought a chausson motorhome. Its water tank has a over flow pipe coming out the side half way up. So I can only fill the tank half way and then once i've driven about a bit I am left with a third of a tank.
> 
> ...


John - I will reply to you only to say that I am not qualified to comment on your problem as I know nothing about European motorhomes, however, stick around as MHF is a mine of information and I'm sure someone will be along very shortly to offer some constructive advice.

As for the post above - I offered advice (which is free) We don't (as a rule) carry the work BIGFRANK was asking about other than on our own sale vehicles, so where he got the idea I was after his money I don't know...some people :roll:

Best of luck John
Linda


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Big Frank and welcome  ,

I have reviewed your posts and I cannot see where you have got this impression about Linda, she was very polite and helpful. I have not read anything there that should give you that impression. :wink:  

I would also point out that using capitals is considered shouting/rude on the internet, and I notice from one of your posts you say "I'm not very good with computers" perhaps that explains it :wink: 

Your post may have been in jest :lol: , in which case the use of smilies such as these :lol:  would be appropriate :wink: 

Hi John and welcome :lol: ,

As for your question, I am having trouble understanding how the overflow pipe could be situated half way up the tank? are your sure it is the overflow pipe maybe check the top of the tank and look to see if another pipe is there, if so, that would be the overflow pipe and we need some more info to get to the bottom of this problem.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

sailrepair 

The method you suggested would not be the best way of curing your problem, even though you take the pipe up and then down again, once the water starts to run out of the overflow pipe it will carry on syphoning until it draws air, best to blank off the pipe and fit a new overflow as high as possible in the tank, fittings can be got from CAKS. 

KenS


----------



## 101020 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks All

yes just realised about the syphoning.

KenS - what or who are CAKS?

Thanks


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi John,

CAKS are a company that deal with tanks and fittings etc, you can visit their web site By Clicking Here

MHS...Rob


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

sailrepair said:


> I have just bought a chausson motorhome. Its water tank has a over flow pipe coming out the side half way up. So I can only fill the tank half way and then once i've driven about a bit I am left with a third of a tank.


Hi John,

be aware that this strange outfit is not a design flaw, but a "feature". Believe it or not, but attaching the overflow pipe half way up the tank is a very simple way to _increase the payload._ Because nowadays EU regulations require that the "unladen mass" of a motorhome includes a 90% filled water tank, you can decrease unladen mass and therefore increase payload by about 50-60 kilograms this way.

Most continental motorhome vendors nowadays offer many of their vans that would normally have a maximum permissible mass above 3.5 tons also in a "light" version that is just at 3.5 tons. This is because standard "B" driving licenses since 1997-1999, depending on country, are limited to this mass. And to save mass some manufacturers try to use lightweight materials, but some also use this quick and dirty solution of cutting the water tank capacity by half. Not only Chausson, also e.g. Hymer does this from time to time.

So most probably your van is one of these "light" versions, rated for MTPLM of 3.5 tons. So before changing tank capacity you should check your van's weight and, if needed, possible and your license allows, uprate the MTPLM.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 101020 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks Boff, that explains things. I think I will blank the overflow . Up next to the tanks filler pipe is a similar tube but it is a breather tube, if I take that and put it down through the floor I will then have a overflow at least near the top of the tank. I would be quite happy with 2/3 of a tank of water. 

I have noticed a great attention to weight in various motorhome forums. Is this to stay on the right side of the law or so that people dont damage their suspension etc?

Thanks


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Big Frank and welcome  ,
> 
> I have reviewed your posts and I cannot see where you have got this impression about Linda, she was very polite and helpful. I have not read anything there that should give you that impression. :wink:
> 
> ...


Well well i hope your day job is not as a schoolteacher, read the domestic gas tank etc. just joking,

i would not dream of causing offence to anyone iam hopeless with these computers.

i did send a message to Linda explaining i was joking i hope she got it and profusely apologise to Linda if she was offended in any way. i dont know how to communicate except through this message perhaps you would convey my apologies to Linda.

As you can see by my reply to the extremely racial joke which got past the moderators i will defend any mis demeanor, by force if nessesary after all i was a 23 stone proffessional wrestler. Wrestling blondes in the back of the car 7 nights a week. Sorry i cant use those squiggly things yet.

Love BIGFRANK little willies watching telly


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Frank

_after all i was a 23 stone proffessional wrestler_

Only one f in professional my friend

stew


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> _after all i was a 23 stone proffessional wrestler_
> 
> ...


When i left shool stew many many years ago my teacher said bradshaw youll be a failure all your life and useless.

Ten years later i was sitting in my brand new Rolls Royce ( I HAVE A BENTLY AT PRESENT) outside a supermarket. my teacher came out and started chatting to me not having seen me for ten years,he said brady ill tell you whos done well out of your year Ken Brown he said do you know hes a teacher now. i new then it was better to be an entrapor than knowing how to spell. i can always employ people to spell no one can give you business sense.

i started with nowt still cant read properly but am trying the success out weighs the bad teachers and education

BIG FRANK little willie back noew


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

BIGFRANK said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Frank
> ...


How did we get here from a water tank problem ill never know.
BIG FRANK ps i hav just been tol about that spell check thingy if i can remember to use it


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Frank

I think you recognise your spelling mistakes, know what I mean :wink:

I met a Romany the other day, he fought in the Gulf War and the Falklands. At the age of thirty he had an accident that stopped him doing manual labour. He could neither read nor write. In fifteen years he has learnt how to and gained two degrees. He is now a political columnist. He is happy due to his success and I am sure he would be happy for yours.

Happiness and achievement comes in many forms

Incidently do you intend fitting an A frame to the Bentley


stew


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> I think you recognise your spelling mistakes, know what I mean :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> I think you recognise your spelling mistakes, know what I mean :wink:
> 
> ...


whats an a framr stew


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

BIGFRANK said:


> snipped:-
> As you can see by my reply to the extremely racial joke which got past the moderators i will defend any mis demeanor, by force if nessesary after all i was a 23 stone proffessional wrestler.


Hi Bigfrank

Your reply in the jokes forum was spot on. But if you look there now you will see the power we Moderators have ...and I am only 12 stone soaking wet :lol:

mike


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> I think you recognise your spelling mistakes, know what I mean :wink:
> 
> ...


Quite funny you know my wife is a book person. Two degrees exteacher,absolutely brilliant horse trainer,breeder,rider, showjumper, and very intelligent .NO COMMON SENSE. IF SHE HAD A MILLION QUID SOMEONE WOULD HAVE IT OFF HER QUICK STICKS . SEE THE DIFFERANCE

BIG FRANK, WHOW DO YUO GET THESE CAPITOLS OFF


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

Look on the left of the keyboard there is a key marked "Caps Lock" if you press this once all YOUR TYPING WILL LOOK LIKE THIS....but press it again and it will return to normal. There may be a light on the keyboard to indicate if you have the "Caps Lock" activated. Holding the next key DoWn ( called the "shift" key) WiLl alter InDViDuAl LeTTers ...for use When You Need A Capital To Start A Sentence Or For Someones Name

Mike

P.S Click here to check out all the functions of your Keyboard:-
Keyboard Trainer Link <<<< Click Here


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

_Quite funny you know my wife is a book person. Two degrees exteacher,absolutely brilliant horse trainer,breeder,rider, showjumper, and very intelligent .NO COMMON SENSE. IF SHE HAD A MILLION QUID SOMEONE WOULD HAVE IT OFF HER QUICK STICKS . SEE THE DIFFERANCE_

You have made my wife laugh Frank. She always says that behind every great man there is an even greater woman. She has looked at what you written and come up with the following

Frank is deeply in love with his wife. He has the greatest respect for her and is in awe of her abilities. When he thinks of her he sits bolt upright and tidies himself. His concentration increases, which is shown by his sudden spelling and punctuation accuracy. After a while the effect she has on him causes him irritation and he takes to shouting. However he realises her value.

Women, hey Frank, you can't beat them - and you can't do without them, even if they do cost you a fortune. Now back to water tanks.

stew


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again Frank

By the way whilst I'm here this morning I just cannot help asking, because you do have me confused, :roll: what is your wife really called ?? .... you keep referring to Little Willie but that seems a strange name for your better half  will you explain for me please :roll:

I hope you like the Keyboard Tutor

Mike


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

spykal said:


> Hi again Frank
> 
> By the way whilst I'm here this morning I just cannot help asking, because you do have me confused, :roll: what is your wife really called ?? .... you keep referring to Little Willie but that seems a strange name for your better half  will you explain for me please :roll:
> 
> ...


HI mike sorry i didnt see your mesage til just noe i didnt know there was a second page to things i have only just seen it my wife is called Waneeta no matter what peopl say its nothing to do with her only having one tooth. its sort of hails back to the red indian tribe she originates from. big frank thanks for the computer leesom. AS IT GETS DARKER I CAN ONLY SEE THE KEYS WITH THE CANDLE. Oh its been on agean i ve got it off now/ big frank


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

BIGFRANK said:


> Waneeta no matter what peopl say its nothing to do with her only having one tooth.


 :lol: :lol: I like you Frank, you have a wicked sense of humour, you do remind me of someone though :wink: 

Anyway, when my children were growing up they only had the one tooth at the front....central eating came to mind :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------

